
Ask HN: Do you have any hacky ideas that we can do to help with quarantine? - saadalem
Here is mine : Nearly everyone has a smart phone running iOS or Android (with FB, WhatsApp, Instagram, Chrome, etc... installed). If these devices&#x2F;apps could: (1) Regularly track location data (2) Regularly ask users for their symptoms.<p>I want to know some hacky&#x2F;clever&#x2F;creative real life ideas so we can help, remembers that hackers are 1 % helping the 99 % .
======
mtmail
[https://helpwithcovid.com/](https://helpwithcovid.com/) collects many tech
ideas, some hardware, some software, some websites or forums.

------
killjoywashere
Contribute to [https://github.com/joshua-s/coronavirus-
diary/blob/master/RE...](https://github.com/joshua-s/coronavirus-
diary/blob/master/README.md)

